# SOMMERFELD 6 Piece Router Bit Set



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the good review.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the shaker raised panel and cabinet making set and they are great. Sommerfeld's hinge jig works great for the euro hinges.


----------



## sneakywmns (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice one !


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy Mike.

Do you mind me asking what the price point on these bits are?


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have several sets of bits from Sommerfeld they all perform well. I have the raised panel set with roman ogee.

As long as the stock is straight, flat and square it really is easy to make a panel door with these bits.


----------



## MikeSpanky (Sep 1, 2014)

MarkTheFiddler - I think this set currently is about $260 US.

WoodNSawdust - it sounds like Mark's bits are all quality. I will be buying the glass door set and the angle set for my cabinets in the near future I'm sold on them.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice, I have a few of his router sets and have had no issues with them. There still going strong.


----------

